
Show HN: Devs-Use – A place for developers to share setups and tools - boyneyy123
https://devs-use.netlify.com/
======
tugberkk
Reminded me of the [https://usesthis.com](https://usesthis.com) Can use a
better design in my opinion, but always love these kind of websites. Maybe its
a little like usesthis for developers.

